# probleme charge batterie



## olivolive1 (22 Juin 2009)

hello
sur un ibook G4 de 2004 :
mes 2 batteries ne chargent plus
le mac fonctionne quand meme sur secteur

diag possible : 
connecteur interne hs ?
adaptateur ne fournit plus assez pour la charge ?

est qu'une répa interne est possible sans l'envoyer en sav... vu l'age de l'ordi et le prix en sav 

merci de vos conseils
olive


----------



## -oldmac- (22 Juin 2009)

Pour commencer fait un reset PMU http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=fr_FR

Que se pass t-il l'icone de batterie de Mac OS X la detect ou est ce qu'il y a une croix ? Et les led de la batterie ?


----------



## Phil54 (13 Décembre 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Pour commencer fait un reset PMU http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=fr_FR
> 
> Que se pass t-il l'icone de batterie de Mac OS X la detect ou est ce qu'il y a une croix ? Et les led de la batterie ?




Moi j'ai une croix et mon Ibook G4 (de 20O4) ne fonctionne que branché au secteur avec le cordon. Est ce que ça veut bien dire ce que la batterie est foutue (ce que je crois), ou est-ce que ça peut venir d'autre chose? En plus dans les infos système : batterie Installée = NON


----------



## -oldmac- (13 Décembre 2009)

ça peut venir de l'alim interne (circuit de recharge) qui aurait grillé mais bon d'abord reset PMu puis test avec une autre batterie et chargeur, si ça marche toujours pas circuit de charge de la cm HS


----------

